# Potential North West Autumn Meet.



## louise_a (Sep 6, 2012)

I thought it would be a good idea to create a seperate thread to discuss this.

So who is interested, would you prefer midweek or weekend, lets get some ideas of numbers and preferences.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2012)

Im in . Weekend is a bit easier but can do midweek too if necessary.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 6, 2012)

Could be interested. I've a few hols left over.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 6, 2012)

Depending on dates I could well be interested.  Midweek perhaps best for me.


----------



## seochris (Sep 6, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			Depending on dates I could well be interested. Midweek perhaps best for me.
		
Click to expand...

Never been on a forum meet but would love to.....depending on dates...count me in!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 6, 2012)

Probably weekend only for me, but very interested, as long as doesn't clash with LFC home games.


----------



## splashtryagain (Sep 6, 2012)

Weekend and I could be up for this. Any ideas on area (Merseyside/lancashire/manchester/cumbria)? Would be nice to put faces to names.


----------



## Wayman (Sep 6, 2012)

Prefer weekend but could do midweek of give few weeks notice and depends on location


----------



## Captainron (Sep 6, 2012)

I would love to. Just need a date so that I can arrange the time off. Work some weekends though.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2012)

splashtryagain said:



			Weekend and I could be up for this. Any ideas on area (Merseyside/lancashire/manchester/cumbria)? Would be nice to put faces to names.
		
Click to expand...

Wallasey, St annes old links, Southport & ainsdale, Hesketh have all been mentioned on the other thread so far i think. Suggestions are all welcome too if anybody sees a good deal etc.


----------



## Wayman (Sep 6, 2012)

Silloth worth a shout


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 6, 2012)

Count me in. Date depending obviously. Is it worth throwing West Lancs into the mix?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2012)

Ive sent a few emails to see whats available. Ive asked for weekday and weekend options at the moment. I will report back with any findings.


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm in if it falls on days off (no holidays).
And it's definitely worth throwing West Lancs into the mix.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2012)

Wallasey replied and basically just offered us tee times at the winter rate for 5,6,12,15 or 16 of November which are all weekdays. The secretary claimed there was nothing available for weekend but on the online booking on the website there is tee times available on Sundays at the winter rate.

Not sure what to make of that!


----------



## splashtryagain (Sep 6, 2012)

I like Waymans idea - Silloth!! Big problem is it's location though!
You played it yet Wayman? Seem to remember something about an open?


----------



## louise_a (Sep 6, 2012)

It seems like the first thing to decide is whether its to be mid week or weekend, can you add a poll to a thread?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2012)

louise_a said:



			It seems like the first thing to decide is whether its to be mid week or weekend, can you add a poll to a thread?
		
Click to expand...

No idea! Not sure if it can be added afterwards.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 6, 2012)

Im in probably although pref midweek


----------



## peterlav (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd be interested in playing, midweek or weekend, just need a few weeks notice to book time off


----------



## Wayman (Sep 6, 2012)

splashtryagain said:



			I like Waymans idea - Silloth!! Big problem is it's location though!
You played it yet Wayman? Seem to remember something about an open?
		
Click to expand...

yes played it few weeks after english am there 

loved it shot 76 and played so good golf can get it going if you hit fairway

cant wait to play it again


----------



## splashtryagain (Sep 6, 2012)

To me it feels a vey special place indeed.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 7, 2012)

West Lancs

Â£50 each including bacon barm and tea/coffee for a weekday
Â£65 each including bacon barm and tea/coffee for a weekend


----------



## Birchy (Sep 7, 2012)

Further contact from Wallasey. Its Â£45.00 per player anytime at the winter rate. They can fit a smaller group in on a weekend on a sunday. They can do a bigger groups on weekdays 5,6,12,15 & 16th November at same price.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 7, 2012)

Birchy said:



			West Lancs

Â£50 each including bacon barm and tea/coffee for a weekday
Â£65 each including bacon barm and tea/coffee for a weekend
		
Click to expand...

Are those current rates or winter rates?  If they're winter is it November onwards?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 7, 2012)

2 suggestions:-

I had a rate for summer of Delamere for Â£40 (on the weekend) normally Â£60, as long as 16 players, I think it was. Great course., (midweek may be cheaper also)

I would consider booking an afternoon off, maybe even the full day, if it was the Ryder cup friday. Any interest in the ryder cup Friday? We could have a meal afterwards and watch some of the action.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 7, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			2 suggestions:-

I had a rate for summer of Delamere for Â£40 (on the weekend) normally Â£60, as long as 16 players, I think it was. Great course., (midweek may be cheaper also)

I would consider booking an afternoon off, maybe even the full day, if it was the Ryder cup friday. Any interest in the ryder cup Friday? We could have a meal afterwards and watch some of the action.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a great deal, I'd certainly be up for it.

Personally, I'd prefer something sooner rather that later, so at least we've got a chance of some reasonable weather. Ryder cup Friday sounds good.


----------



## Junior (Sep 7, 2012)

Sounds good, Weekend is best for me, but will try to make a mid-weeker.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 7, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			2 suggestions:-

I had a rate for summer of Delamere for Â£40 (on the weekend) normally Â£60, as long as 16 players, I think it was. Great course., (midweek may be cheaper also)

I would consider booking an afternoon off, maybe even the full day, if it was the Ryder cup friday. Any interest in the ryder cup Friday? We could have a meal afterwards and watch some of the action.
		
Click to expand...

Delamere forest does look awesome. I could possibly do Ryder cup Friday and im also free on the Sunday if necessary for it to be a weekend job.

I think we just need to pick an idea and see if we can get enough on board. Its hard trying to get something that fits in with everybody.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 7, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			Are those current rates or winter rates? If they're winter is it November onwards?
		
Click to expand...

I think they were 28th October onwards so yes practically November onwards .


----------



## Scouser (Sep 7, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			2 suggestions:-I had a rate for summer of Delamere for Â£40 (on the weekend) normally Â£60, as long as 16 players, I think it was. Great course., (midweek may be cheaper also)I would consider booking an afternoon off, maybe even the full day, if it was the Ryder cup friday. Any interest in the ryder cup Friday? We could have a meal afterwards and watch some of the action.
		
Click to expand...

 When do you need the deposit LB?


----------



## hamshanker (Sep 7, 2012)

Ayyy I'm interested depending on the date,good to put faces to the bandido's lol


----------



## louise_a (Sep 7, 2012)

i am genewrally good for either weekday or weekend roviding there are no clashes with anything already booked. Ryder Cup friday would be fine with me.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 7, 2012)

hamshanker said:



			Ayyy I'm interested depending on the date,good to put faces to the bandido's lol
		
Click to expand...

I'm not too sure about that, some of these you'll wish you've never met them.........Scouser.....


----------



## Scouser (Sep 7, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm not too sure about that, some of these you'll wish you've never met them.........Scouser.....
		
Click to expand...

Knob


----------



## louise_a (Sep 7, 2012)

Scouser is allright.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 7, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Scouser is allright.
		
Click to expand...

cheers lou.....but only alright?


----------



## louise_a (Sep 7, 2012)

I dont want to go overboard


----------



## RGDave (Sep 7, 2012)

I'd be keen. Prefer Wigan/Warrington/W Manchester, certainly not above Blackpool.
Depends on where everyone is I guess.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 7, 2012)

i'm interested, but can't do RC weekend as I'm on a HDID meet then.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 7, 2012)

Scouser said:



			When do you need the deposit LB?
		
Click to expand...

Whoa there, Tiger. 

This was Louise's bag, don't want to step on her toes. They were just two suggestions by me, not an offer.

If Louise wants I can e-mail the fella again and check things out for prices/availability etc.

What do you think,Louise?


----------



## louise_a (Sep 7, 2012)

Not really my bag LB, I just started a new thread to seperate it from the other one, Birchy has made some enquiries too.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 7, 2012)

Ive sent a few emails out and put some replies on here but i dont think we are gonna get anywhere unless we just pick something and say right who is coming then?. Weekend seems to be edging the preferences but only just. Only other option is somebody who prefers a weekend organises weekend one and somebody who wants midweek sorts that? 

Tough job trying to please everyone


----------



## louise_a (Sep 7, 2012)

No you are right Birchy, thats the first thing to decide, I will do a poll.


----------



## 6inchcup (Sep 8, 2012)

week end only for me,and does it have to be a links course again? we have plenty of good parkland courses that would be only to happy for us to bring some income on a sunday.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 8, 2012)

Looking at the pool, only 2 out of 12 would prefer midweek so it looks like weekend is favourite. If its going to be soonewr rather than later then I dont think it matters the type of course but if its in the year than a links would be favourite I think St annes Old links for example plays on fairways and greens all year round.


----------



## Fraz (Sep 8, 2012)

Depending on dates, a couple of us might pop down from up north... Shall keep an eye on the thread!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 9, 2012)

Another loiterer here maybe able to come across depending on date.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 9, 2012)

So we are looking at a weekend meet going off the poll?


----------



## louise_a (Sep 9, 2012)

seems so Birchy, we need to get some prices.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 9, 2012)

Well i think between all the interested parties for a weekend meet we need to post up any options including prices for a venue that people have seen or know of and have a vote on it sometime next week? Ive been asking for October/ Early November date wise.


----------



## shooboo (Sep 9, 2012)

Can I follow you all around and get an idea how to play a golf course?


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 10, 2012)

The most reasonable deal I can find on a weekend is Manchester Golf Club on Sunday 23rd sept'  (Ryder cup Sunday)  Â£40 per person. 
They currently have plenty of tee times from 8:30am.
I've found this via teeofftimes, there's not many options on there it seems to be either late tee times or crazy money for average courses.

Manchester is a decent track and at Â£40 for a weekend it seems a good offer. I havn't looked into anything on the coast as I'd expect it to be very expensive on a weekend possibly putting a few people off.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 10, 2012)

Macclesfield, which is rated well on golf empire seems very reasonable too Â£30 weekends not available  on the 23rd though.

BTW if we are going to do it earler I cant do the 30th of september, its our last board event.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 10, 2012)

If no one wanted to organise this, which is understandable, we could just arrange 3balls on here between ourselves and then each 3 ball books individual tee times on the chosen course. Then sort a format on here or on the day.
Providing we can pay individually on the day and the times are close enough this should work and no one is having to chase money off people.

Maybe think of if it as an informal get together than an official meet.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 10, 2012)

we are trying to get it organised as a joint venture.  Maybe the wrong approach but you learn by your mistakes.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 10, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			If no one wanted to organise this, which is understandable, we could just arrange 3balls on here between ourselves and then each 3 ball books individual tee times on the chosen course. Then sort a format on here or on the day.
Providing we can pay individually on the day and the times are close enough this should work and no one is having to chase money off people.

Maybe think of if it as an informal get together than an official meet.
		
Click to expand...

Thats not a bad idea really. The only value of booking as a big group is if we are getting a discount which not many are offering from what ive seen so far. That way if any of the people who cant do weekend could club together and also book times on their preferred day. I think weve come to a majority decision of weekend at the moment so now its down to a venue choice then dates etc.

Ive never had a hand in organising anything like this before so im sort of learning on the job so to speak!


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 10, 2012)

louise_a said:



			we are trying to get it organised as a joint venture.  Maybe the wrong approach but you learn by your mistakes.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Louise, I didn't know.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 10, 2012)

The best value ive seen so far is tee times for Sunday 28th October at Wallasey golf club for Â£45 each. Not sure if that too late for people or if they want earlier? Next best ive seen is West Lancs for any Sunday from November onwards for Â£65 each including bacon roll and coffee. There was a delamere forest option mentioned somehwere that looked very nice too. Ive emailed Caldy golf club so just waiting for a reply from them. Options for September are expensive because its still summer season imo.

Southport and ainsdale are have work done and dont do weekends for visitors so thats a no goer.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 10, 2012)

Wallasey doesnt sound a bad option, I am currently enquiring around Manchester, not having much luck at the moment.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 10, 2012)

Birchy said:



			The best value ive seen so far is tee times for Sunday 28th October at Wallasey golf club for Â£45 each. Not sure if that too late for people or if they want earlier? Next best ive seen is West Lancs for any Sunday from November onwards for Â£65 each including bacon roll and coffee. There was a delamere forest option mentioned somehwere that looked very nice too. Ive emailed Caldy golf club so just waiting for a reply from them. Options for September are expensive because its still summer season imo.

Southport and ainsdale are have work done and dont do weekends for visitors so thats a no goer.
		
Click to expand...

Hello Birchy,

In my new job it's harder to sort the likes of this, but I sent an e-mail to Delamere today asking about Ryder cup Friday, I'm away in London for 3 days so it may only be friday that I can post about it on here, but I'll try to chase them tomorrow morning, before I go.

If it's a good offer, I may need someone to sort stuff over the next few days to get the ball rolling, collect money etc. (Scouser, Stu C)? I'll try to stay in touch, but it may be Friday before I can post again.

We can still maybe have a seperate meet in October/November to run alongside this, but it may be better to play the first week in November rather than the last in October, as the price normally dips a  decent bit, although light then maybes restricts us for times.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 10, 2012)

Chorlton cum hardy Â£25, times available for the 7th of October.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 11, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello Birchy,

In my new job it's harder to sort the likes of this, but I sent an e-mail to Delamere today asking about Ryder cup Friday, I'm away in London for 3 days so it may only be friday that I can post about it on here, but I'll try to chase them tomorrow morning, before I go.

If it's a good offer, I may need someone to sort stuff over the next few days to get the ball rolling, collect money etc. (Scouser, Stu C)? I'll try to stay in touch, but it may be Friday before I can post again.

We can still maybe have a seperate meet in October/November to run alongside this, but it may be better to play the first week in November rather than the last in October, as the price normally dips a  decent bit, although light then maybes restricts us for times.
		
Click to expand...

Well if the Delamere option comes off then we could have that Ryder cup Friday as mentioned then we could do something else on a Sunday in November maybe? There is a few more options in November as prices do become reasonable as you say.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 11, 2012)

yeah seems a good idea to me too.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 11, 2012)

The best options ive seen for course quality and value so far in November are Formby ladies Â£40 each, Wallasey Â£45 each, Caldy Â£30 each & Clitheroe Â£25 each. I was looking at Sunday 4th November as a date. If we see a bit of interest on here i will open a thread for the November meet.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 11, 2012)

Formby Ladies sounds interesting but do they have whites and yellows? Dont want you chaps playing off the reds.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 11, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Formby Ladies sounds interesting but do they have whites and yellows? Dont want you chaps playing off the reds.
		
Click to expand...

I would imagine so? Theres a note on the website saying men can play the course and they have seperate changing rooms!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 11, 2012)

Birchy said:



			The best options ive seen for course quality and value so far in November are Formby ladies Â£40 each, Wallasey Â£45 each, Caldy Â£30 each & Clitheroe Â£25 each. I was looking at Sunday 4th November as a date. If we see a bit of interest on here i will open a thread for the November meet.
		
Click to expand...

Wallasey or Caldy would be my preference.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 12, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Wallasey or Caldy would be my preference.
		
Click to expand...

That was my inital thought as well Stu. Will see what other players opinions are on them 4 options then go from there.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 12, 2012)

Any would be fine by me although I think Clitheroe might be rather wet in November.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 12, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Any would be fine by me although I think Clitheroe might be rather wet in November.
		
Click to expand...

You could be right Louise. Ive no idea what the course is like for drainage or layout etc as ive never been there. The others would probably be in better nick at that time with them being links style.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 12, 2012)

Birchy said:



			You could be right Louise. Ive no idea what the course is like for drainage or layout etc as ive never been there. The others would probably be in better nick at that time with them being links style.
		
Click to expand...

It will need to be a links course in November unless we have a hot winter.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 12, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			It will need to be a links course in November unless we have a hot winter.
		
Click to expand...

Agree totally pal. Weve got a couple of good links options there so I think they will be our best bet. Hopefully we can get a few interested on here :fore:


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 14, 2012)

I would be interested.... Weekend for me though.....


----------



## louise_a (Sep 14, 2012)

If think the Wallasey one is a good option, can we provisionally book some tee times so we have a date, then we can get numbers?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 15, 2012)

louise_a said:



			If think the Wallasey one is a good option, can we provisionally book some tee times so we have a date, then we can get numbers?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Louise i didnt mean to ignore this. I was having internet issues last night so had to post off my phone! Wallasey is definatley one for the future though!!


----------

